# Switching to Abady



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Abady can be a tough switch for some dogs. Problems with the old diet can begin to manifest themselves when certain ingredients that suppress symptoms gradually are removed from the diet. Any problems would quickly pass if started due to this, say a skin rash. One might suddenly appear and then be gone for good. It has to do with irritants caused by the old diet that now working out of the system, it is the start of a healing process.

One potential problem is diarrhea, and it can get pretty bad at times. When you suddenly give the system a higher protein feed, the stronger enzymes need time to develop to break down the new food. In the meantime, the result is diarrhea. Again problems with the old feed can play it's role in how bad this can become. People who switch over from a higher quality kibble fare better in regards to the diarrhea than those switching from say a supermarket kibble. My dog (6 years ago) was fine the first week, but when we went to full assimilation (no other feeds, just straight Abady), that is when the problems set in with bad diarrhea. It took a good week for her to get back to regular. Someone needs to be there home with the dog to make sure they can get outside, sometime frequently.

I didn't know about them back then, but now I would recommend GET THE DIGESTIVE ENZYMES from somewhere...check with the vet, call Abady, mail order, but they could be a Godsend when it comes to helping out with the transition.

Here are a few good reads I would recommend to anyone transitioning their dogs to Abady. It will help give you a better understanding of what to expect. The best approach here IMO is without question 100% full assimilation with no other mixing of any feeds. The focus is the avoidance of gluten, high fiber diets, and avoidance of plant matter to bring back proper nutrition for the dog.

Good luck!


Switching from your current feed to an Abady Formula

Introducing a New Food Formula to your Pet


----------

